

Dynamic Charts with HTML5, Canvas, and Flotr for Prototype - yanw
http://www.humblesoftware.com/finance/index

======
netghost
I've used Flotr for prototype, and I have to say that I really like the
overview pane and the slider. Very nice touch.

